# Wow... I don't even have words for this...



## LifeInReturn (Mar 14, 2007)

I was watching ABC and this news story came on so I went to the site to look it up:

*http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=2943560&page=1*

Its amazing b/c she is an adult film star and her parents are her managers:
_March 13, 2007 — As a girl, Sunny Lane wanted to be a professional ice skater. 

Her mother, Shelby, decorated her glittery competition costumes, and her dad, Mike, cheered for his only child from the sidelines. 

Years later, they're still at it — only now they're helping their daughter chase her dreams of becoming a **** star. 

Sunny Lane is her stage name, and her parents also go by the same last name. For the last year and a half, life in the apartment has revolved around the business of selling Sunny, whom they market as "The Girl Next Door Turned Hard Core." 

Once Sunny has worn an outfit, Shelby puts it — unwashed, of course — back in a small plastic bags to one day auction off on their Web site. Sunny's underwear can bring in a lot of cash. 

"They'll pay $50 to $100 for panties," her mother said._


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 14, 2007)

_Married for 29 years, he and Shelby say that their own secret to staying monogamous was watching **** movies. 

While at the conference, they looked into getting life-size, anatomically correct sex dolls molded of their daughter._


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 14, 2007)

....sigh


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 14, 2007)

Dead in sin and blinded.

That was disturbing.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 14, 2007)

Is it just me or are they actually _pimping their own child_?!?!?!

And who can possibly argue against total depravity in today's day and age?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 14, 2007)

They're not parents, their whoremongers. How sick! How sad! 

Such a man should not be allowed to be called a father. Fathers are to protect their daughters. Such a mother should not ever be called a mother. Mothers are to teach their daughters how to be a woman of God.

My heart breaks for this woman who should have had a family but obviously had greedy pigs for parents instead. As has already been said. Dead, deluded, and blind.

 Praying for their eyes to see, their ears to hear, and their hearts to respond to the Word of Truth.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 14, 2007)

I watched some of the Primetime report. Some of it. I couldn't get through it all. Made me literally sick.


----------



## calgal (Mar 14, 2007)

No words for the "parents" other than may God have mercy on their souls.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 14, 2007)

> Romans 1:28 And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God gave them up to a debased mind to do what ought not to be done. 29 They were filled with all manner of unrighteousness....30 inventors of evil....



This is no less than the wrath of God. Salvation means 'to be saved from the wrath of God'. The ugly and vile total ruin represented in this news story is still only a shadow of the infinite ugliness of sin. This is the wretched state of those whom God has forsaken.

Yet we cuddle OUR pet sins as if they were puppies. Let this story helps us to see more clearly what the 'puppy' really looks like. The story calls us to repentance, it calls us to gratitude, it calls us to turn in disgust from our sins and flee to the mercy of the Father.

All praise to Christ whom if he wills, even now, can save these pieces of human debris. If not then let him be glorified for His holiness and justice.



> Jude 24 Now to him who is able to keep you from stumbling and to present you blameless before the presence of his glory with great joy, 25 to the only God, our Savior, through Jesus Christ our Lord, be glory, majesty, dominion, and authority, before all time and now and forever. Amen.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 14, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Is it just me or are they actually _pimping their own child_?!?!?!
> 
> And who can possibly argue against total depravity in today's day and age?


No kidding. This is shocking behavior, even among the pagans. Perhaps more disturbing were the poll results. "Should Parents Promote Career in ****?"


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2007)

That is creepy.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 14, 2007)

Rom 1:28 And even as they did not like to retain God in [their] knowledge, God gave them over to a reprobate mind, to do those things which are not convenient; 
Rom 1:29 Being filled with all unrighteousness, fornication, wickedness, covetousness, maliciousness; full of envy, murder, debate, deceit, malignity; whisperers, 
Rom 1:30 Backbiters, haters of God, despiteful, proud, boasters, inventors of evil things, disobedient to parents, 
Rom 1:31 Without understanding, covenantbreakers, without natural affection, implacable, unmerciful: 
Rom 1:32 Who knowing the judgment of God, that they which commit such things are worthy of death, not only do the same, but have pleasure in them that do them.


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 14, 2007)

> who can possibly argue against total depravity in today's day and age?



They do, though. Dr. Kitchens preached on it Sunday before last, and said he received quite a lot of negative feedback from people saying they're never returning to Christ Chapel.

If one doesn't get _that_ right, _nothing's_ right.

Utterly incredible story. =8^o


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Is it just me or are they actually _pimping their own child_?!?!?!
> 
> And who can possibly argue against total depravity in today's day and age?



Joel 3:3.

Unfortunately, there is no 'weeping in sackcloth' smilie I can add to my post. 

These people, for sure, are:  

And it makes me want to :  

But they're blind, spiritually dead, and it makes me want to  


Of course, we can always


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 14, 2007)

I have no words strong enough. I literally feel ill and sick to the stomach.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 14, 2007)

I remember reading about one of those old time desert monks. He had a problem with lust. So he procured a corpse (don't ask me how) and hung it up in his cave to remind him what all flesh would eventually come to in this world. When he fantasized about women, he looked at the rotting meat. All flesh will likewise be eaten by worms and all beauty fades quickly at death. Not a bad idea to visualize when one is surrounded by smut.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 14, 2007)

I won't even read the article because it will most likely cause the flesh to stumble, but is this any different than the parents who 'prostitute' their children to boy/girl bands and singing careers, which luridly expose themselves to the world?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 14, 2007)

Poimen said:


> I won't even read the article because it will most likely cause the flesh to stumble, but is this any different than the parents who 'prostitute' their children to boy/girl bands and singing careers, which luridly expose themselves to the world?



Pastor Kok, the topic of Albert Mohler's show yesterday was "Fame Junkies": Addicted to the Culture of Celebrity. It was exactly along the lines you bring up. Great program but a bit frightening when we hear of the scope of this trend.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 14, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Pastor Kok, the topic of Albert Mohler's show yesterday was "Fame Junkies": Addicted to the Culture of Celebrity. It was exactly along the lines you bring up. Great program but a bit frightening when we hear of the scope of this trend.




Bob, just listened to the show from the link. All I can say is, "What have we become?" Entertainment has truly killed real life. God have mercy on us.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 14, 2007)

I guess the pattern I continue to see is that these are not new sins but they are simply new schemes for accomplishing old attacks. 

For a creature to pursue fame is to rob God of his glory (the only one worthy of fame). For this reason I detest programs like "American Idol". They feed our appetite to exalt ourselves.

Abortion is an attack on the image of God as is other murders, theft, coveting. 

Homosexuality is an attack on the family and the Trinity from which family receives it's meaning.

These are not new sins but they are now broadcast to the masses. Give the people what they want. By nature, what do we want? We hate God, we want to replace him, destroy him, run from him.

We are witnessing rebellion against the creator at the speed of light and promoted by slick marketing techniques.

I'm not discouraged. Even on this board we are seeing young people - yes, I said YOUNG PEOPLE, coming to Biblical Christianity who hold to the historic creeds and confessions; preparing to do battle in this confused culture. I'm excited.

To borrow from Habbakuk,
_Look among the nations, and see;
wonder and be astounded.
For I am doing a work in your days
that you would not believe if told._


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 14, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I guess the pattern I continue to see is that these are not new sins but they are simply new schemes for accomplishing old attacks.
> 
> For a creature to pursue fame is to rob God of his glory (the only one worthy of fame). For this reason I detest programs like "American Idol". They feed our appetite to exalt ourselves.
> 
> ...



Ditto brother. Bob. It thrills my soul to see young people like the young one who started this thread concerned and battling for the truth! We have several here in thier teens and 20's and I thank God for every one of them.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 14, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Ditto brother. Bob. It thrills my sould to see young people like the young one who started this thread concerned and battling for the truth! We have several here in thier teens and 20's and I thank God for every one of them.


----------



## ajrock2000 (Mar 14, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Yet we cuddle OUR pet sins as if they were puppies. Let this story helps us to see more clearly what the 'puppy' really looks like. The story calls us to repentance, it calls us to gratitude, it calls us to turn in disgust from our sins and flee to the mercy of the Father.
> 
> All praise to Christ whom if he wills, even now, can save these pieces of human debris. If not then let him be glorified for His holiness and justice.



 

You read my thoughts, and I could not have said it better. This kind of story reminds me that God could have let me go just as bad if not worse should He not have and continue to look upon pitiful me with mercy. We must beware to not look at these stories and think we are inherently better than these people apart from God's providence and grace, but always cry out with gratitude before God and desire holiness and Christ-likeness even more.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 14, 2007)

ajrock2000 said:


> You read my thoughts, and I could not have said it better. This kind of story reminds me that God could have let me go just as bad if not worse should He not have and continue to look upon pitiful me with mercy. We must beware to not look at these stories and think we are inherently better than these people apart from God's providence and grace, but always cry out with gratitude before God and desire holiness and Christ-likeness even more.




Very true. One must remember, "There, but for the grace of God, go I."


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 14, 2007)

She just turned 20 a few days ago. (I read her Wikipedia bio). 

Shame.

You know....I'm really happy that God kept a reign on my own personal wickedness. I can think of a particular ex-girl of mine who has pretty much given herself over to every kind of sexual perversion with a constant lust for more. That could've *very* easily been me right alongside her if we hadn't been separated.

Let us all, while looking at 'Sunny Lane's sin, never forget that we are only separated from the same slavery to sin that she is currently in bondage to by the grace of God. 

Praise Him for His Mercy!


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Ditto brother. Bob. It thrills my soul to see young people like the young one who started this thread concerned and battling for the truth! We have several here in thier teens and 20's and I thank God for every one of them.



I honestly believe the next 20 years are going to be a great time to be a Christian.


----------



## ajrock2000 (Mar 14, 2007)

Chris said:


> I honestly believe the next 20 years are going to be a great time to be a Christian.



Amen, brother. I am 22, and so ashamed of how I have lived my life up until God showed me what I look like in light of His word. The claw marks that sin has made in 21 years go deep, and it is a constant battle against sin with God's grace, and I do not really consider myself 'saved' more than me 'being saved', and 'will be saved' on that day when I will no longer fall to fleshly temptations. Why did God choose to look upon me with special love and give me all things, and bless me with all spiritual blessing in heavenly places? Its because it was His pleasure to do so, and that thought alone captivates me everyday. Oh my! how unsearchable are His ways, and His joy unspeakable! I can finally sing amazing grace and truly know what the songs means!

Praise the Lord!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you Asa for that perfect praise. What a wonderful thought to take with me as I head off to bed. I'm so glad that you're here. Blessings sir.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 15, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> I can think of a particular ex-girl of mine who has pretty much given herself over to every kind of sexual perversion with a constant lust for more.



I think you meant ex-girlfriend unless you were being quite literal when you said _every_ kind of sexual perversion!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 15, 2007)

I saw this same Sunny Lane on Bravo. Bravo had a Reality Series of **** Stars trying to turn real actresses. Don't ask me how I got to watching it, but it was a Saturday afternoon and I was flicking through the tv and this was the only show on that peaked my interest.

These girls had to do a Shakespeare Monologue and this girl did pretty well. She does adult actress this is the type of girl that I would like to date. She is not ouvertly pretty, neither is she ugly. A 6 out of 10, but with a personality that is quite down to earth, humble and seemingly pleasant. I guess that was all perception on my part (down to earth personality). But heck it was tv, albeit reality tv.

That being said, I have never watched any of her adult movies nor do I intend to ever watch any of her adult movies or any adult movies ever.

I also hope that this girl comes out of this depraved lifestyle which is nothing more than whoredom and harlotry and pursue a serious acting career since she shows that she does have the talent.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 17, 2007)

SRoper said:


> I think you meant ex-girlfriend unless you were being quite literal when you said _every_ kind of sexual perversion!



 yes, ex-girlfriend. I don't think she'd go THAT route.


----------

